# Changing Ballast on Fluorescent Ceiling Light



## 06Honda (Jul 16, 2013)

Current layout of light in ceiling:

2 Light tubes
1 T12 Ballast
Wiring:

2 Yellow
1 Black
1 White
2 Blue
2 Red

2 Yellow are on one end; black/white midway; 2 blue and 2 red on other end, 1 blue and 1 red going to each side of end.

New T8 Ballast:

1 Black
1 White
 other end has 2 Blue and 1 Red.

Power is off, my main question is how to wire the new ballast as their are more wires in the existing setup. Tried looking for a video online with no luck. The diagram on the new unit does not show any yellow wires in the diagram and shows one red not 2 red that are on the existing ballast. Hope this is clear enough as I am stumped as to what to do for the connection. Black to black and white to white is easy enough. Thanks all.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 16, 2013)

Why not get the correct ballast to replace what you have? 

I gather it can be done and one way will shorten tube life the other will shorten ballast life. As to how to make the connections I don&#8217;t know.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 16, 2013)

Your trying to replace a magnetic ballast with an electronic ballast (or vice versa, can't recall which right now) but, wire the light fixture per the ballast your installing.  If the new ballast doesn't mention yellow wires or 2 red wires then eliminate them.  The diagram is printed on the new ballast and other than following exactly what's printed there I don't know how to help you.


----------



## 06Honda (Jul 16, 2013)

So basically wire as per the new one and any left over wires are cut and capped? Took a couple of pics using my macbook pro standing on the ladder.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 16, 2013)

any unused wire should be removed from the fixture.  You will have to remove the screw that houses the tombstones and pull the unnecessary wires out and install the appropriate color wire per your new ballast.  Or you can just cut the wires and wire nut wires per your new ballast realizing the red or blue will be attached to one of the yellows.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 17, 2013)

You wire it according to the drawing on the new ballast. The new ballast probably has only one wire going to the tombstones. If that is the case take the two wires previously connected to the old ballast and connect them together into one.

If your ballast is like most of them then I think
From your images you need to connect the two old blue to one of the new blue. Connect the two old red to one of the new blue. Connect the two yellow to the red wire. Black and white are your power wires.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 17, 2013)

To cut down on confusion, maybe remove all wires & tombstones from the light fixture and start fresh.


----------



## 06Honda (Jul 17, 2013)

Will do, thanks. Update to follow.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 17, 2013)

I have done this.  The easiest way to resolve it is to call the company which mfg the new ballast.  Their customer service people can walk you through the re-wire while you are on the ladder.


----------



## 06Honda (Jul 17, 2013)

Now theres a wiring job. Just turned the switch and we have lights. Thanks for the help kok328 and joe. The rest will be a breeze.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2013)

06Honda said:


> Thanks for the help kok328 and joe. The rest will be a breeze.


 
Sounds like Villa was just full of hot air.


----------

